
Show HN: Dashboard for tracking insider trading at S&P 500 companies - greatwave1
https://www.quiverquant.com/insidertrading/
======
greatwave1
I posted this dashboard here back in March, but with the recent investigations
into insider trading by Kodak and the USPS Postmaster General I thought it was
very relevant once again.

There are a lot of sites out there which list off every insider transaction.
That’s good if you want to find more detail on a specific case of suspected
insider trading, but it makes it difficult to quickly identify companies with
suspicious activity.

Instead of displaying data at the transaction-level, I decided to aggregate
transactions from a 6-month rolling period. I then created the “Insider
Confidence Index”, which measures a company’s insider trading activity
relative to their total market volume.

I also created a graph showing daily net purchases/sales across all S&P 500
insiders, to give an idea of the aggregate sentiment among insiders. It was
interesting to see a huge spike in selling back in early February, and then
again a couple of weeks ago.

I’d love to hear any thoughts or suggestions you have on how to improve this
dashboard, and if you’d prefer to see the data at a transaction-level.

~~~
dang
Please don't do multiple Show HNs for the same project, unless there has been
a major change. This is in the rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

(A dozen in a few months is way too much.)

~~~
greatwave1
Hi Daniel,

Mind if I do a non-Show HN post for this dashboard? I mentioned it in a thread
last night
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24164904](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24164904))
and there was positive reception. I think the content is very relevant right
now, and I'd love to share in a stand-alone thread

~~~
dang
That's fine.

------
robjan
Be careful when creating terminology in a regulated industry. Just because an
insider exits a position, doesn't mean they have reduced confidence in the
company and implying this could get you in trouble.

